# Rock safe to use?



## gsdgrace (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello everyone, I used to frequent this forum alot about 10 years ago but the military, divorces and several homes later I've finally settled back down and starting a new tank. Now down to my question, behind my house we have a creek that has a ton of these rocks (pics attached) but I'm not 100% sure if they are safe to use. I've been trying to do my research and I've read the article on here about rock and what's safe. But I'm torn with these and wanted to get others opinion. They look like they may contain some type of iron (the rust coloring) but once again I'm not sure.Not all of them have that rust coloring only some. First pic is of the rock broken open.


----------



## itsme_Amanda (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm new around here and honestly don't know the answer to your question, but I would like to follow to see the answers you get....as I too am interested in putting similar rocks into my own tank.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

No "rock expert", but I do not like that orange color. Looks like Iron deposits, but could be wrong.


----------



## gsdgrace (Sep 8, 2015)

That's what I was worried about. I have enough cleaned up and I'm going to fill a 40 gallon I have up with a bunch in there and I'm going to do water tests to see if causes the Iron levels to raise. I'm in no rush to set my tank up so I'll give them at least a week or two to see if the levels raise.

Not all of the rocks have the "rust" coloration inside. Out of 5 I cracked open 2 had it but this one was way more inside than the other.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Yes. Better safe then sorry


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

gsdgrace said:


> That's what I was worried about. I have enough cleaned up and I'm going to fill a 40 gallon I have up with a bunch in there and I'm going to do water tests to see if causes the Iron levels to raise. I'm in no rush to set my tank up so I'll give them at least a week or two to see if the levels raise.
> 
> Not all of the rocks have the "rust" coloration inside. Out of 5 I cracked open 2 had it but this one was way more inside than the other.


Very interested in seeing the results of your test. I'd be reluctant to use any rock that can smudge your fingers orange (or any other color for that matter). I think I'd be surprised if the unbroken rocks resulted in appreciable changes in iron levels. Maybe throw some broken rocks in a bucket of water just for the sake of comparison. Hope you share what you discover.


----------



## gsdgrace (Sep 8, 2015)

I feel the same way, I'm thinking it probably won't affect water chemistry. The rocks definitely don't leech any color onto your hands. I will try the additional test with a few broken rocks to see if my results vary


----------



## gsdgrace (Sep 8, 2015)

Well I've started my testing today. I tested my water from my spigot as a baseline. Based on the seachem test kit my water has no readable levels of iron(high and low range test). I filled my test aquarium about 2/3 full of water and half way with the "rustiest" rock I had. I have my baselines so I will test them every 4 days or so for two weeks to see if I have any changes. I will post updates on the progress.


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

Cool. Lookin' forward to the report. opcorn:


----------



## gsdgrace (Sep 8, 2015)

So a week and 2 days into my little experiment so far I still have no readable levels of iron according to my test kit. Gonna do one more test on Friday and if it's still good I'm gonna load in the rock :thumb:


----------



## gsdgrace (Sep 8, 2015)

Just a little update, work has had me swamped and *** just now started cycling my tank. All my testing on my "rusty" rocks turned out negative for iron. I let them soak for 3 weeks and never got a readable amount of iron on any of my seachem tests. Rock is currently loaded and cycling is underway!


----------

